# wie menüleiste über plugin?



## devil77 (18. März 2005)

hallo,

ich benötige dringend hilfe. ich möchte für meine diplomarbeit die präsentation als website erstellen und bin auf großes problem gestoßen. da ich bauing.wesen studiere ist html und java nicht meine paradediziplin. ich habe folgendes problem. ich habe mit navstudio von opencube eine menüleiste erstellt. darunter habe ich ein plugin angeordnet. es stellt eine vrml datei dar. nun mein problem. wenn ich das menü aufklappe, klappt es hinter das plugin. gibt es eine möglichkeit das ganze über das plugin zu klappen? benötige wirklich dringend hilfe.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (18. März 2005)

Du kannst versuchen, Plugin und Menü in zwei verschiedene DIV's zu packen und dann mit z-index arbeiten.


```
<div style="z-index:1">Menü</div><br />
<div style="z-index:0">Plugin</div>
```


----------



## devil77 (18. März 2005)

klappt leider nicht. hab ich schon probiert. egal wie ich zindex ändere, das menü klappt immer unters plugin.


----------

